# Iwork ne se synchronise pas sur mon ipad ! ausecours!



## darkette63 (21 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir ! 

Je vous explique la situation, si je poste ici c'est que j'ai vraiment tout essayé même le service Apple n'a pas trouvé de solution ! 

J'avais un ipad 1, avec icloud qui fonctionnait de manière aléatoire, surtout pages, un coup ça sauvegardait et un coup non... très embêtant car ce que je changeais sur l'Iphone 4 ne s'affichait pas sur l'ipad ! 

Aujourd'hui j'ai acheté un Ipad 4, pensant que ça allait résoudre ce problème (ipad 1 trop vieux ...) SAUF QUE NON ! Calendrier se synchronise sans problème, mais pages et numbers toujours pas ! 
J'ai pourtant le même compte, j'ai tout bien coché sur l'ipad il est parfaitement configuré ( j'ai un ipad 2 à dispo et c'est exactement les mêmes réglages et sur l'ipad 2 ça fonctionne...) :mouais:

J'ai essayé de restaurer, supprimer mon compte, recommencer, réinstaller pages... mais rien à faire !!! 

Quand je vais sur le site web d'icloud tout mes documents sont bien là, sauf que certain ne s'ouvrent plus où affichent 0ko ... 

J'ai pris contact avec Apple (pendant 1heure...) et pas de solution, a part tout supprimé et tout remettre ce que j'ai déjà fait... . 

Je suis vraiment désespérée et étudiante, icloud est une fonction essentielle pour mes cours. 

D'avance merci !


----------



## Lauange (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Tu confirme que le stockage Des données et documents est active dans le réglage dIcloud ?


----------



## darkette63 (22 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour  

Oui oui tout est bien activé. J'ai bien vérifié


----------



## IlSanto (23 Novembre 2012)

J'avais eu un souci similaire sur un iPhone 3GS. C'est ici : http://forums.macg.co/iphone/vous-avez-demande-la-sauvegarde-ne-quittez-pas-3gs-1098222.html

Je ne sais pas si tu as essayé ça, mais tu peux toujours voir si ça résoud ton souci.


----------



## darkette63 (24 Novembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup! ça faisait vraiment longtemps que ça durait. J'ai tout réinitialiser les réglages et supprimé mon compte icloud avant, j'ai remis le compte icloud à partir de pages et voilà !


----------

